# Blinker selber Basteln



## Angler25 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Hier könnt ihr eure selbstgebastelten Blinker vorstellen,mit oder ohne Bild.
Ich würde mich auf viele Ideen freuen.|pfisch:
Gruß Roberto
Weiterhin Petri Heil!!!#v


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Hi, hab mal gerade zwei Bildchen von einem Blinker geschossen, den ein Kollege für mich gebaut hat.
Schätze mal so um die 10 cm lang ca. 3,5 mm VA, Gewicht sind 55 g. Form einfach mit Flex oder ähnlichem ausschneiden, Kanten entgraten, vorne und hinten ein Loch und dann etwas dengeln (was ich mir angesichts der Materialstärke am schwersten vorstelle). Läuft richtig lebhaft, mit weiten Ausschlägen, aber nicht für langsame Führung geeignet.
Ansonsten der Klassiker: Alten Löffel, Stiel absägen, zwei Löcher, Sprengringe, Drilling und feddich, fängt gut, fliegt oft aber schlecht. Auf  einen  Silberlöfel von meiner Oma hatte ich damals im Rhein einen 70er Hecht gefangen, welcher für mich damals schon ein bisschen groß war...

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler25 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Danke _*jkc!*_
Keine schlechte _*Idee*_!Gibt's denn noch eine _*andere Blinker*_ _*Zusammenstellung*_?|rolleyes


----------



## marca (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Habe mir mal einen einen Messergriff von einem alten Messer aus einem Ferienflieger (Martinair) abgesägt und im Schraubstock ein wenig "verdrallt".
Oben und unten ein Löchlein reingebohrt,Sprengringe rein,Drilling eingehängt und rein ins Wasser.
Habe damit in Irland sehr gut Pollacks gefangen.
Imitierte wohl sehr gut einen Sandaal??!!
Muss mal schauen,ob ich das Teil noch habe.
Für mich hauptfangentscheidend war,dass auf dem Griff noch MARTINAIR eingeprägt war!!


----------



## Mister Rapala (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Die habe ich mir gebaut ich muss sie nur noch  ab schleifen.
Ich habe sie aus einem ungefähr 3,5 mm dicken Stahl gesähkt und rund geschliefen.
Ein Freund von mir hat sich den kleineren nach gebaut:c und gleich 5 Bachforellen gefangen.


----------



## hecq (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Da ich heute abend ein wenig von der langeweile geplagt bin werde ich gleich einen Blinker aus einem alten Löffel bauen. Das Resultat werde ich euch noch vorzeigen


----------



## aal60 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Hallo Hecq,

dann lass mal Dein Resultat sehen. 
Hast Du auch schon Spinner gebaut?

Ich hab noch eine Pressform von meinem Vater (Werkzeugmacher) für das dreieckige Spinnerblatt des DAM-Bleikopf-Spinners. Der war mit roten Federn am Drilling für Hechte tötlich.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## hecq (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Werde morgen ein Bild reinhauen!


----------



## peterws (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Ich habe mal ein paar alte Eßlöffel "umgebaut".
Der Griff ergibt so etwas wie einen Meerforellenblinker und der untere Teil einen recht breiten Hecht/Barsch Blinker.

So geht's:
0. (Eß-) Löffel auftreiben.
1. Griff absägen, Ecken glatt feilen.
2. Löcher Bohren (Ihr wisst schon wo!) und Grate entfernen.
3. Sprengringe und Drilling anbauen.
4. Fische fangen!


----------



## peterws (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Habe auch noch ein Foto gemacht.
Die dargestellten Modelle sind noch ein wenig farblich gestaltet.
Ganz links ein gekaufter Hansen Flash (26g) zum Vergleich.
Die selbstgebauten sind deutlich leichter (10g bis 22g)


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Hy Ppeterws,

gute Idee hab ma noch zwei Fragen dazu, miot was gestaltes du sie farblich und wie laufen diese Dinger???

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## peterws (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Hy Ppeterws,
> 
> gute Idee hab ma noch zwei Fragen dazu, miot was gestaltes du sie farblich
> *"normaler" Lack mit Pinsel aufgetragen
> ...



Fängig sind die Teile aber auch im exclusiven orginal Löffelherhersteller-Silber-Look.
Und nebenbei noch viel schneller hergestellt.


----------



## silbi (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

ein paar von meinen


----------



## aal60 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*



silbi schrieb:


> ein paar von meinen



WOW, Super Legierungen.

Mit welchem Verfahren trägst Du die Messing und Kupfer-Legierung auf. Ich nehme an Elektolyse:

Wir warten auf die Beschreibung,

Gruss
Uwe    #h


----------



## Alex.k (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*



aal60 schrieb:


> WOW, Super Legierungen.
> 
> Mit welchem Verfahren trägst Du die Messing und Kupfer-Legierung auf. Ich nehme an Elektolyse:
> 
> ...



Würde mich auch interessieren.

Jungs euere Blinker sehen gut aus, weiterso


----------



## silbi (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

keine Legierungen. ist alles Vollmaterial (Messing, Kupfer, Edelstahl).


----------



## FrankWoerner (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Hallo

habe mich auch mal an das Blinkerbasteln gemacht. hier mal meine Ergebnisse und wie ich sie mache seht ihr auf den Bildern.


----------



## magic feeder (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

da sind ja echt ein paar tolle exemplare dabei......und da ich es mit dem wobblerbau aufgegeben habe werde ich demnächst mal ein paar blinker basteln......ist nicht ganz so aufwendig......die bilder kommen dann bald....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

warum haste denn mit dem wobblerbauen aufgehört??? ist doch nicht schwer und macht finde ich, voll spass. vielleicht lag es ja an der anleitung ...


----------



## imgfa (24. April 2012)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

moin
ich habe meine blinker auch mal selber gebaut.Vom nachbarn son heizungsrohr genommen,form aufgezeichnet und ausgeschnitten.Dann noch löcher bohren ,sprengringe rein drilling ran und fertig


----------



## Mr. Monk (26. April 2014)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

@FrankWoerner

Ich wecke einen schlafenden Thread nur ungern aber ich möchte 
unbedingt wissen, wie die Formen genannt werden.
Und so einen Hammer habe ich auch noch nie gesehen!

Wo bekomme ich so was her? Goldschmied? ;+

Schöne Grüße
Pascal


----------



## Bobster (26. April 2014)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

So ein "Dengel" Hammer wirst Du doch wohl noch googeln können.


----------



## Mr. Monk (26. April 2014)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber das habe ich schon getan!|rolleyes
Nicht einer von den "Dengel" Hammern sieht dem auch nur ähnlich.

Schöne Grüße 
Pascal


----------



## Bobster (27. April 2014)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kleiner-Deng...0934273002?pt=Alte_Berufe&hash=item4865207bea


----------



## Mr. Monk (30. April 2014)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Hallo,

hat wirklich keiner eine Ahnung? 


Schöne Grüße
Pascal


----------



## west1 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Such mal unter Kugelhammer oder Ausbeulhammer.


----------



## Mr. Monk (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! #6
Es sieht so aus als wäre das der Hammer. Jetzt fehlt nur noch
die Form oder Amboss. Hast Du da auch eine Idee?

Ich habe so ein Teil schon mal gesehen , weiß aber nicht mehr 
wo und wie das hieß. 

Schöne Grüße
Pascal


----------



## west1 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Dazu kannst du einiges nehmen, ein Stück von einem T-Träger oder sonst ein Stück Stahl, extra einen Amboss kaufen würde ich nicht. Auf einen Schrottplatz oder bei einer metallverarbeitender Firma könntest du so einiges finden.      
Ich hab z.B. ein Stück Rundstahl von einem alten Baggerlöffelbolzen 10cm lang und ca. 10cm Ø.
Und hier findest du ein paar Videos zum Thema Blinker bauen.
Vielleicht bekommst du ja von Diemai selbst noch den ein oder anderen Tipp, oder Dieter!? |wavey:


----------



## King Loui (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MikIzccGYgw

:q:q:q


----------



## schmutzpuckel (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Geile Idee #6


----------



## Mr. Monk (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

@west1
Das ist auch ein guter Tipp! Dankeschön.
Hat der eine Amboss eine Vertiefung, oder habe ich ein Knick
in der Optik?

Schöne Grüße
Pascal


----------



## boot (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Blinker selber Basteln*

Ich bin grade dabei mir neue für dieses Jahr zumachen, wenn sie fertig sind stelle ich sie rein.  lg


----------

